# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Dendrobates Auratus

## Wolst21LT

So i have decided to start raising money for a colony of Dendrobates Auratus, and i already have a 29 gallon aquarium. i was wondering if that is a good size, and i have a whole enclosure planned out i just need to start bulding it. if i put 4 of them in a 29, is that sufficient? should there be more or less of them in there?

----------


## Kurt

My understanding is there should be more males than females in the enclosure. As how many can live in there comfortably, I would say at least 3, maybe more, but then again I am no expert on this species.

----------


## Wolst21LT

okay so ill put 4 or 5 in there, but its going to be a vivarium. so how would i be able to clean it? should i just pick up the waste and change out the food dish daily, and then just clean it out every 6 months? i read that on a website but i just wanted to make sure that was okay to do.

----------


## Paul Rust

*If you build a proper vivarium you will not have to clean it at all except to keep the glass clean. I change out the moss sometimes because it gets a little sour but that's about it.** I would not put more than 4 in a 29g to start with because you will most likely get unsexed froglets. See what you end up with and then buy a couple more of what you need.  Do your homework and make sure you have temp and humidity under control before you buy frogs. I always let my dart setups age for at least a month after everything is working properly and within tolerances. You don't want to be adjusting things with new frogs in there.*

----------


## Wolst21LT

Sure thing. i have it all planned out with a fogger and everything. I always let my tank cycle for at least a 2 weeks before buying any type of frog.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Sure thing. i have it all planned out with a fogger and everything. I always let my tank cycle for at least a 2 weeks before buying any type of frog.


 *Sounds like you have a good plan. If you need any help just ask.*  :Big Applause:

----------

